# Prince's Diary



## Arnold (Mar 22, 2001)

Well, as of today I started counting calories! No work-out today, it's a "grow" day.

Here's what I have so far:


Meal 1 (7am)

1 1/2 Cups Cereal (305)
1 Cup Milk (110)
1 Scoop Whey (110)
1 Cup Milk (110)


Meal 2 (10am)

Power Protein Bar (290)


Meal 3 (1pm)

Healthy Choice (210)
1 Seving Pretzels (110)
2 Cookies (105)


Meal 4 (4pm)

1/2 EAS Protein Bar (150)
1/2 Power Protein Bar (100)
1/2 Cup Peanuts (160)


Meal 5 (7pm)

Steak Sandwich (650)
1 Cup Milk (110)
5 Italion Cookies (150)


*Total Calories:*
2670                                         

*Goal:*
2600        


------------------
train hard!



[This message has been edited by Prince (edited 03-23-2001).]


----------



## Arnold (Mar 23, 2001)

Another "grow" day!


Meal 1 (7am)

1 1/2 Cups Cereal (305)
1 Cup Milk (110)
1 Scoop Whey (110)
1 Cup Milk (110)


Meal 2 (10am)

EAS Protein Bar (310)


Meal 3 (1pm)

Healthy Choice (210)
1 1/2 Seving Pretzels (165)
2 Cookies (105)


Meal 4 (4pm)

1 Can Chunk Light Tuna (150)
1 Power Protein bar (290)


Meal 5 (7pm)

Chicken Stir Fry (500)
1 Roll (100)


Total Calories:
2465

Goal:
2600 


------------------
train hard!



[This message has been edited by Prince (edited 03-24-2001).]


----------



## Arnold (Mar 24, 2001)

*Leg's today! Heavy squats.*


Meal 1 (7am)

1 1/2 Cups Cereal (305)
1 Cup Milk (110)
1 Scoop Whey (110)
1 Cup Milk (110)


Meal 2 (10am)

EAS Protein Bar (310)


Meal 3 (1pm)

2 Bean Burritos (700)
1 Cup Milk (110)


Meal 4 (4pm)

2 Egg Sandwiches (700)
1/2 Cup Peanuts
1 Cup Gatorade


Meal 5 (7pm)
skipped due very low activity today!


Total Calories:
2725

Goal:
2600 


------------------
train hard!



[This message has been edited by Prince (edited 03-24-2001).]


----------



## Arnold (Mar 25, 2001)

Grow day, hamstrings are very sore!

Meal 1 (9am)

1 1/2 Cups Cereal (260)
1 Cup Milk (110)
1 Scoop Whey (110)
1 Cup Milk (110)


Meal 2 (12pm)
Power Protein Bar (290)
1 Cup Milk (110)


Meal 3 (3pm)
Chicken Rice Bowl (560)
Raspberry Iced Tea (100)


Meal 4 (6pm)
10oz Steak (600)
Potatoes (150)
1 Cup Milk (110)
Grean Beans (40)


Total Calories:
2600

Goal:
2600 


------------------
train hard!



[This message has been edited by Prince (edited 03-25-2001).]


----------



## Arnold (Mar 26, 2001)

Chest, tri's and shoulder work-out today.


Meal 1 (7am)

1 1/2 Cups Cereal (260)
1 Cup Milk (110)
1 Scoop Whey (110)


Meal 2 (10am)
EAS Protein Bar (310)


Meal 3 (1pm)
Healthy Choice (210)
Baked Lays (150)
2 Cookies (105)


Meal 4 (4pm)
Power Protein Bar (290)
1 Cup Gatorade (50)


Meal 5 (7pm)
2 Cups Chili w/ Cheese (600)
1 Cup Milk (110)
5 Italian Cookies (150)


Total Calories:
2455

Goal:
2600 

------------------
train hard!



[This message has been edited by Prince (edited 03-30-2001).]


----------



## Arnold (Mar 27, 2001)

Today's grow day...chest, tri's and shoulder all very sore!

Meal 1 (7am)

1 1/2 Cups Cereal (260)
1 Cup Milk (110)
1 Scoop Whey (110)


Meal 2 (10pm)
EAS Protein Bar (310)


Meal 3 (1pm)
2 Healthy Choice Dogs (300)
Baked Lays (150)
1 Egg (80)


Meal 4 (4pm)
1 Can Tuna (150)
1 Cup Milk (110)
1 Egg (80)


Meal 5 (7pm)
2 Egg Sandwiches (680)
1 Cup Milk (110)
Side Salad (75)
1/2 Cup Cashews (160)


Total Calories:
2617 (oops!)

*Goal:* (changed!)
2400 


------------------
train hard!



[This message has been edited by Prince (edited 03-27-2001).]


----------



## Arnold (Mar 28, 2001)

Today's grow day...


Meal 1 (7am)
1 1/2 Cups Cereal (260)
1 Cup Milk (110)
1 Scoop Whey (110)


Meal 2 (10pm)
EAS Protein Bar (310)


Meal 3 (1pm)
2 Heakthy Choice Dogs (400)
Baked Lays (150)
1 Egg (80)


Meal 4 (4pm)
1 Can Tuna (150)
1 Egg (80)


Meal 5 (7pm)
Chicken/Veggie Burrito (400)
1/4 Cup Peanuts (160)


Total Calories:
2350 (woo hoo!)

Goal: 
2400 

------------------
train hard!



[This message has been edited by Prince (edited 03-28-2001).]


----------



## Arnold (Mar 29, 2001)

Today's work-out Back and bi's.


Meal 1 (7am)
1 1/2 Cups Cereal (260)
1 Cup Milk (110)
1 Scoop Whey (110)


Meal 2 (10pm)
EAS Protein Bar (310)


Meal 3 (1pm)
2 Heakthy Choice Dogs (400)
Baked Lays (150)
1 Egg (80)


Meal 4 (4pm)
Bio Protein Bar (290)
1 Cup Gatorade (50)


Meal 5 (7pm)
Chicken/Veggie Burrit (400)
1 Cup Chili (200)
1 Cup Gatorade (50)


Total Calories:
2440

Goal: 
2400 


------------------
train hard!



[This message has been edited by Prince (edited 03-29-2001).]


----------



## EarWax (Mar 30, 2001)

Hey Prince, are you in the maintaining weight stage?

------------------
Lift well! But don't forget to put it down afterwards.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 30, 2001)

no, trying to get lean. why?

------------------
train hard!


----------



## Arnold (Mar 30, 2001)

Biceps extremely sore today! It's a grow day.


Meal 1 (8am)
1 1/2 Cups Cereal (260)
1 Cup Milk (110)
1 Scoop Whey (110)


Meal 2 (11am)
BIO Protein Bar (290)
1 Cup Milk (110)


Meal 3 (2pm)
Chicken Rice Bowl (560)
Icd Tea (150)


Meal 4 (5pm)
BIO Protein Bar (290)


Meal 5 (8pm)
2 Steak Gorditas (400)


Late night Snack (it's Friday night!)
Kettle Korn (400)


Total Calories:
2680 (kind of a cheat day!)

Goal: 
2400 


------------------
train hard!



[This message has been edited by Prince (edited 03-31-2001).]


----------



## EarWax (Mar 31, 2001)

Oh I just thought 2400 was a lot, but you know more about yourself.

------------------
Lift well! But don't forget to put it down afterwards.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 31, 2001)

> Originally posted by EarWax:
> *Oh I just thought 2400 was a lot, but you know more about yourself.
> 
> *



I calculate my BMR by my current bodyweight of 190lbs X 14 = 2660

and by watching my calories and weight daily, it's very accurate, so I'm dropping 250 calories per day, to lose 1/2 pound per
week.

any more questions?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







------------------
train hard!


----------



## Arnold (Mar 31, 2001)

It's looking like another rest day today, still pretty sore. Maybe some light cardio.


Meal 1 (8am)
1 Cup Cereal (200)
1 Cup Milk (110)
1 Scoop Whey (110)


Meal 2 (11am)
BIO Protein Bar (290)


Meal 3 (2pm)
Steak Burrito (700)


Meal 4 (5pm)
Turkey Sandwcih (500)


Meal 5 (8pm)
BIO Protein Bar (290)


Total Calories:
2200

Goal: 
2400 

------------------
train hard!



[This message has been edited by Prince (edited 04-01-2001).]


----------



## EarWax (Mar 31, 2001)

No more questions Prince, sorry to interrupt your journal.  I just find that estimate to be a bit of an overestimate for my metabolism.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Lift well! But don't forget to put it down afterwards.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 31, 2001)

No problem! 

I don't mind people asking me questions!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
train hard!


----------



## Arnold (Apr 1, 2001)

Leg's today!


Meal 1 (9am)
Waffles (450)
1 Cup Milk (110)
1 Scoop Whey (110)


Meal 2 (12am)
BIO Protein Bar (290)


Meal 3 (3pm)
1 Can Tuna (175)
1 Cup Milk (110)


Meal 4 (7pm)
Chicken Breast (300)
Potatoes (200)
Broccoli (20)


Meal 5 (10pm)
1 Serving Frozen Yogurt (170)
1 Cup Milk (110)


Total Calories:
2120

Goal: 
2400 




[This message has been edited by Prince (edited 04-02-2001).]


----------



## Arnold (Apr 2, 2001)

Grow day, legs are very sore from squats yesterday.


Meal 1 (7am)
1 1/2 Cups Cereal (260)
1 Cup Milk (110)
1 Scoop Whey (110)


Meal 2 (10pm)
EAS Protein Bar (310)


Meal 3 (1pm)
2 Hamburgers (600)


Meal 4 (4pm)
1 Can Tuna (175)
Protein Bar (230)


Meal 5 (7pm)
Chicken Rice Bowl (560)
Iced Tea (150)


Total Calories:
2500

Goal: 
2400 

------------------
*got muscle?*



[This message has been edited by Prince (edited 04-03-2001).]


----------



## Arnold (Apr 3, 2001)

Chest, tri's & shoulders today. Will start priority training for arms this week.


Meal 1 (7am)
1 1/2 Cups Cereal (260)
1 Cup Milk (110)
1 Scoop Whey (110)


Meal 2 (10pm)
EAS Protein Bar (310)


Meal 3 (1pm)
Healthy Choice (260)
1 Egg (80)
Chips (110)
1/2 Apple ()


Meal 4 (4pm)
1 Can Tuna
1 Egg


Meal 5 (7pm)
Raviolli (600)
Chicken Breast (110)
1 Cup Milk (110)


Total Calories:
2495

Goal: 
2400 

------------------
*got muscle?*



[This message has been edited by Prince (edited 04-04-2001).]


----------



## Arnold (Apr 4, 2001)

Grow day! Triceps are very sore, did priority arm training!


Meal 1 (7am)
1 1/2 Cups Cereal (260)
1 Cup Milk (110)
1 Scoop Whey (110)


Meal 2 (10pm)
EAS Protein Bar (310)


Meal 3 (1pm)
Healthy Choice (260)
Chips (110)
1/2 Apple (40)
licorice (140)


Meal 4 (4pm)
1 Can Tuna (175)
1 Egg (80)


Meal 5 (7pm)
Chicken Breast Sandwich (600)
Potatoes (150)


Total Calories:
2345

Goal: 
2400 

------------------
*got muscle?*



[This message has been edited by Prince (edited 04-05-2001).]


----------



## Arnold (Apr 5, 2001)

Triceps are still sore! Priority arm training worked well!!! Working out today, but not sure if it will be just cardio, or back & bi's too.


Meal 1 (7am)
1 1/2 Cups Cereal (260)
1 Cup Milk (110)
1 Scoop Whey (110)


Meal 2 (10am)
EAS Protein Bar (310)


Meal 3 (1pm)
Healthy Choice (260)


Meal 4 (4pm)
1 Can Tuna (175)


Meal 5 (7pm)
Hamburger (465)
Green Beans (50)
1 Cup Milk (110)


Total Calories:
1850

Goal: 
2400 

------------------
*got muscle?*



[This message has been edited by Prince (edited 04-19-2001).]


----------



## Arnold (Apr 6, 2001)

Back and bi's today!


Meal 1 (7am)
1 1/2 Cups Cereal (260)
1 Cup Milk (110)
1 Scoop Whey (110)
1 Cup Milk

Meal 2 (10am)
EAS Protein Bar (210)


Meal 3 (1pm)
Healthy Choice (260)
Chips (110)


Meal 4 (4pm)
1 Can Tuna (175)
1 Egg (80)
1/2 BIO Protein Bar (160)

Meal 5 (7pm)
Turkey Sandwich (600)


Total Calories:
2285

Goal: 
2400 

------------------
*got muscle?*



[This message has been edited by Prince (edited 04-07-2001).]


----------



## Arnold (Apr 7, 2001)

Grow day!  Biceps sore. Will be attending the Northern Bodybuilding show tonight!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Meal 1 (8am)
Fat free Dansh (450)
1 Cup Milk (110)
1 Scoop Whey (110)


Meal 2 (11am)
BIO Protein Bar (290)


Meal 3 (2pm)
Steak Burrito (500)


Meal 4 (5pm)
Burrito, beans & rice (650)


Meal 5 (8pm)
EAS Protein Bar (310)


Total Calories:
2420

Goal: 
2400 

------------------
*got muscle?*



[This message has been edited by Prince (edited 04-08-2001).]


----------



## Arnold (Apr 8, 2001)

Grow Day!


Meal 1 (9am)
Fat free Dansh (140)
1 Cup Milk (110)
1 Scoop Whey (110)
1 Cup Cereal (200)


Meal 2 (12pm)
BIO Protein Bar (290)


Meal 3 (3pm)
EAS Protein Bar (310)
1 Cup Milk (110)


Meal 4 (6pm)
Steak (300)
Pasta (230)
Peas (90)


Meal 5 (9pm)
Pudding (90)
1 Cup Milk (110)


Total Calories:
2395

Goal: 
2400 

------------------
*got muscle?*



[This message has been edited by Prince (edited 04-09-2001).]


----------



## Arnold (Apr 9, 2001)

Legs today.


Meal 1 (7am)
1 1/2 Cups Cereal (260)
1 Cup Milk (110)
1 Scoop Whey (110)


Meal 2 (10am)
EAS Protein Bar (310)


Meal 3 (1pm)
Healthy Choice (260)
1 Egg (80)
1/2 Apple (40)


Meal 4 (4pm)
1 Can Tuna (175)
1 Egg (80)
1/4 Cup Peanuts (150)

Meal 5 (7pm)
Past and Beans (600)
1 Cup Milk (110)


Total Calories:
2285

Goal: 
2400 

------------------
*got muscle?*

[This message has been edited by Prince (edited 04-09-2001).]


----------



## Arnold (Apr 10, 2001)

Chest, tri's and shoudlers.


Meal 1 (7am)
1 1/2 Cups Cereal (260)
1 Cup Milk (110)
1 Scoop Whey (110)


Meal 2 (10am)
EAS Protein Bar (310)


Meal 3 (1pm)
Healthy Choice (260)
1 Egg (80)
2 Cookies()


Meal 4 (4pm)
1 Can Tuna (175)
1 Egg (80)
1/4 Cup Paenuts (160)
1 Cup Gatorade (50)

Meal 5 (7pm)
Chicken Breast (150)
Potatoes (150)
Broccoli (40)
1 Cup Milk (110)


Total Calories:
2395

Goal: 
2400 

------------------
*got muscle?*



[This message has been edited by Prince (edited 04-11-2001).]


----------



## Arnold (Apr 11, 2001)

Grow day.


Meal 1 (7am)
1 1/2 Cups Cereal (260)
2 Cup Milk (220)
1 Scoop Whey (110)


Meal 2 (10am)
EAS Protein Bar (310)


Meal 3 (1pm)
Healthy Choice (260)
1 Egg (80)
1/2 Apple (40)
Chips (110)


Meal 4 (4pm)
1 Can Tuna (175)
1 Egg (80)


Meal 5 (7pm)
Chicken Sandwich (400)
Potatoes (200)


Total Calories:
2245

Goal: 
2400 

------------------
*got muscle?*

[This message has been edited by Prince (edited 04-12-2001).]


----------



## Arnold (Apr 12, 2001)

Back & bi's.


Meal 1 (7am)
1 1/2 Cups Cereal (260)
2 Cup Milk (220)
1 Scoop Whey (110)


Meal 2 (10am)
EAS Protein Bar (310)


Meal 3 (1pm)
Healthy Choice (260)
1 Egg (80)
1/2 Apple (40)
Chips (110)


Meal 4 (4pm)
BIO Protein Bar (290)
1 Can Tuna (175)
1 Cup Gatorade (50)


Meal 5 (7pm)
4 Tacos (500)
1 Cup Milk (110)


Total Calories:
2515

Goal: 
2400 

------------------
*got muscle?*



[This message has been edited by Prince (edited 04-12-2001).]


----------



## Arnold (Apr 13, 2001)

Grow day!  Going skiing tomorrow!


Meal 1 (7am)
1 1/2 Cups Cereal (260)
2 Cup Milk (220)
1 Scoop Whey (110)


Meal 2 (10am)
EAS Protein Bar (310)


Meal 3 (1pm)
Chicken Rice Bowl (600)


Meal 4 (4pm)
BIO Protein Bar (290)
1 Egg (80)
Pudding (90)


Meal 5 (7pm)
Turkey Sandwich (500)
Milk Shake (200)


Total Calories:
2650 (oops!)

Goal: 
2400 

------------------
*got muscle?*



[This message has been edited by Prince (edited 04-14-2001).]


----------



## Arnold (Apr 14, 2001)

Going skiing, so my diet will be a bit off today!


Meal 1 (7am)
1 1/2 Cups Cereal (260)
2 Cups Milk (220)
1 Scoop Whey (110)


Meal 2 (10am)
EAS Protein Bar (310)


Meal 3 (11am)
BIO Protein Bar (290)


Meal 4 (1pm)
Hamburger (400)
French Fries (300)


Meal 5 (4pm)
EAS Protein Bar (310)
1 Cup Gatorade (50)


Meal 6 (7pm)
2 Egg Sandwiches (600)
1 Cup Milk (110)
Salad (80)


Total Calories:
3040 (needed xtra calories due to skiing!)

Goal:
2400

------------------
*got muscle?*

[This message has been edited by Prince (edited 04-14-2001).]


----------



## Arnold (Apr 15, 2001)

Meal 1 (8am)
1 1/2 Cups Cereal (260)
1 Cups Milk (110)
1 Scoop Whey (110)


Meal 2 (11am)
EAS Protein Bar (310)


Meal 3 (1pm)
Healthy Choice (240)
1 Egg (80) 


Meal 5 (4pm)
Turkey (300)
Rolls (150)


Meal 6 (7pm)
BIO Protein Bar (290)


Meal 8 (9pm)
Pizza (450)


Total Calories:
2300

Goal:
2400


------------------
*got muscle?*

[This message has been edited by Prince (edited 04-15-2001).]


----------



## Arnold (Apr 16, 2001)

Chest, tri's & shoulders.


Meal 1 (7am)
1 1/2 Cups Cereal (260)
1 Cup Milk (110)
1 Scoop Whey (110)


Meal 2 (10am)
EAS Protein Bar (310)


Meal 3 (1pm)
2 Healthy Choice Hot Dogs (500)
Baked Lays (110)
1 Egg (80)


Meal 4 (4pm)
1 Can Tuna (175)
1 Egg (80)
2 Cookies (105)


Meal 5 (7pm)
Large bowl of steak chili (600)
1 Cup Milk (110)


Total Calories:
2550

Goal: 
2400 

------------------
*got muscle?*



[This message has been edited by Prince (edited 04-17-2001).]


----------



## Arnold (Apr 17, 2001)

Legs today, squats!


Meal 1 (7am)
1 1/2 Cups Cereal (260)
1 Cup Milk (110)
1 Scoop Whey (110)


Meal 2 (10am)
EAS Protein Bar (310)


Meal 3 (1pm)
2 Hot Dogs (360)
Baked Lays (110)
1 Egg (80)


Meal 4 (4pm)
1 Can Tuna (175)
1 Egg (80)
2 Cookies (105)


Meal 5 (7pm)
Chicken Rice Bowl (560)
1 Cup Gatorade (50)
Pudding (90)


Total Calories:
2400

Goal: 
2400 

------------------
*got muscle?*

[This message has been edited by Prince (edited 04-18-2001).]


----------



## Arnold (Apr 18, 2001)

I am extremely sore today, think I'll need at least 2 days rest!


Meal 1 (7am)
1 1/2 Cups Cereal (260)
1 Cup Milk (110)
1 Scoop Whey (110)


Meal 2 (10am)
EAS Protein Bar (310)


Meal 3 (1pm)
2 Hot Dogs (360)
Baked Lays (110)
1 Egg (80)


Meal 4 (4pm)
1 Can Tuna (175)
1 Egg (80)
2 Cookies (105)
1 Cup Gatorade (50)


Meal 5 (7pm)
Cheese Ravioli's (600)
1 Cup Milk (110)
Pudding (90)


Total Calories:
2550

Goal: 
2400 


------------------
*got muscle?*



[This message has been edited by Prince (edited 04-19-2001).]


----------



## Arnold (Apr 19, 2001)

Grow day.


Meal 1 (7am)
1 1/2 Cups Cereal (260)
1 Cup Milk (110)
1 Scoop Whey (110)


Meal 2 (10am)
EAS Protein Bar (310)


Meal 3 (1pm)
2 Hot Dogs (360)
1 Egg (80)
Baked Lays (110)


Meal 4 (4pm)
BIO Protein bar (290)


Meal 5 (7pm)
8 oz Steak (300)
Veggies (75)
Potatoes (100)
Bread (150)


Total Calories:
2255

Goal: 
2400 

------------------
*got muscle?*

[This message has been edited by Prince (edited 04-19-2001).]


----------



## Arnold (Apr 20, 2001)

Not sure if I am going to work out today...?


Meal 1 (8am)
1 1/2 Cups Cereal (260)
1 Cup Milk (110)
1 Scoop Whey (110)


Meal 2 (11am)
EAS Protein Bar (310)


Meal 3 (2pm)
2 Hot Dogs(360)
Chips (150)
1 Egg (80)
2 Cups Gatorade (100)


Meal 4 (5pm)
Promax Bar (280)


Meal 5 (8pm)
Healthy Choice (260)
1 Egg (80)
1 Cup Milk (110)


Total Calories:
2210

Goal:
2600 

------------------
*got muscle?*



[This message has been edited by Prince (edited 04-21-2001).]


----------



## Arnold (Apr 21, 2001)

Back and Bi's


Meal 1 (9am)
Waffle (400)
1 Cup Milk (110)
1 Scoop Whey (110)


Meal 2 (12pm)
EAS Protein Bar (310)


Meal 3 (1pm)
Pretzel


Meal 4 (4pm)
Steak Burrito


Meal 5 (7pm)
Ice Cream


Total Calories:
?

Goal: 
2400 

------------------
*got muscle?*



[This message has been edited by Prince (edited 04-23-2001).]


----------



## Arnold (Apr 22, 2001)

Cardio


Meal 1 (9am)
4 Eggs
Pancakes
1 Cup Milk (110)


Meal 2 (12pm)
EAS Protein Bar (310)


Meal 3 (3pm)
1 Can Tuna (175)


Meal 4 (6pm)
Steak
Potatoes 
Broccolli
1 Cup Milk

Total Calories:
? - too hard to calculate on weekends!

Goal: 
2200

------------------
*got muscle?*

[This message has been edited by Prince (edited 04-23-2001).]


----------



## Arnold (Apr 23, 2001)

Meal 1 (7am)
1 1/2 Cups Cereal (260)
1 Cup Milk (110)
1 Scoop Whey (110)


Meal 2 (10am)
EAS Protein Bar (310)


Meal 3 (1pm)
Healthy Choice (260)
1 Egg (80)


Meal 4 (4pm)
1 Can TUna (175)
1 Egg (80)


Meal 5 (7pm)
Chicken Rice Bowl (500)
Peanuts (200)


Total Calories:
2100

Goal:
2200

------------------
*got muscle?*



[This message has been edited by Prince (edited 04-24-2001).]


----------



## Arnold (Apr 24, 2001)

Rest day.


Meal 1 (7am)
1 1/2 Cups Cereal (260)
1 Cup Milk (110)
1 Scoop Whey (110)


Meal 2 (10am)
EAS Protein Bar (310)


Meal 3 (1pm)
Healthy Choice (260)
1 Egg (80)
Pretzels (110)


Meal 4 (4pm)
1 Can Tuna (175)
1/2 Cup Peanuts (200)


Meal 5 (7pm)
Steak Gorditas (600)
1 Cup Milk (110)


Total Calories:
2325

Goal: 
2200

------------------
*got muscle?*

[This message has been edited by Prince (edited 04-25-2001).]


----------



## Arnold (Apr 25, 2001)

Chest & tri's today.


Meal 1 (7am)
1 1/2 Cups Cereal (260)
1 Cup Milk (110)
1 Scoop Whey (110)


Meal 2 (10am)
EAS Protein Bar (310)


Meal 3 (1pm)
Chicken Sandwich
Potatoes


Meal 4 (4pm)
EAS Protein Bar (310)


Meal 5 (7pm)
Chicken Breast
Potatoes
Green Beans


Total Calories:


Goal: 
2200

------------------
*got muscle?*

[This message has been edited by Prince (edited 04-26-2001).]


----------



## Arnold (Apr 27, 2001)

I forgot to post meals yesterday!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It was another grow day.

Worked legs today.


Meal 1 (7am)
1 1/2 Cups Cereal (260)
1 Cup Milk (110)
1 Scoop Whey (110)


Meal 2 (10am)
EAS Protein Bar (310)


Meal 3 (1pm)
Healthy Choice (260)
2 Eggs (160)
Cookies (105)


Meal 4 (4pm)
1 Can Tuna (175)
2 Eggs (160)


Meal 5 (7pm)
Hamburger (450)
Chips (110)
Corn (50)


Total Calories:
2260

Goal: 
2200 

------------------
*got muscle?*



[This message has been edited by Prince (edited 04-28-2001).]


----------



## Arnold (Apr 28, 2001)

Grow day, and a cheat day!


Meal 1 (8am)
Banana Bread (300)
1 Scoop Whey (110)
1/2 Waffle (200)
3 Egs (160)
1 Cup Milk (110)


Meal 2 (12pm)
EAS Protein Bar (310)


Meal 3 (2pm)
BIO Protein Bar (290)

Meal 4 (5pm)
1/2 Cup Peanuts (200)


Meal 5 (8pm)
2 Slices Chicken Pizza (500)
Shake (300)


Total Calories:
2500

Goal: 
2200 

------------------
*got muscle?*

[This message has been edited by Prince (edited 04-28-2001).]


----------



## Arnold (Apr 29, 2001)

Back & bi's today.


Meal 1 (8am)
1 1/2 Cups Cereal (260)
1 Cup Milk (110)
1 Scoop Whey (110)


Meal 2 (12pm)
EAS Protein Bar (310)


Meal 3 (3pm)
Turkey Sandwich (500)


Meal 4 (6pm)
Steak
Veggies
1 Cup Milk (110)


Meal 5 (9pm)


Total Calories:


Goal: 
2200

------------------
*got muscle?*

[This message has been edited by Prince (edited 04-29-2001).]


----------



## Arnold (Apr 30, 2001)

Meal 1 (7am)
1 1/2 Cups Cereal (260)
1 Cup Milk (110)
1 Scoop Whey (110)


Meal 2 (10am)
Power Protein Bar (210)


Meal 3 (1pm)
Turkey Sandwich (550)


Meal 4 (4pm)
1 Can Tuna (175)
1 Egg (80)


Meal 5 (7pm)
Chicken Rice Bowl
1 Cup Milk (110)


Total Calories:


Goal: 




------------------
*got muscle?*


----------



## Arnold (May 3, 2001)

Legs today.


Meal 1 (7am)
1 1/2 Cups Cereal (260)
1 Cup Milk (110)
1 Scoop Whey (110)


Meal 2 (10am)
Power Protein Bar (290)


Meal 3 (1pm)
Healthy Choice (260)
2 Egg (160)

Meal 4 (4pm)
1 Can Tuna (175)
1 Egg (80)


Meal 5 (7pm)

Total Calories:


Goal: 


------------------
Just because the majority believes it, does not make it true!



<font size="1">_[This message has been edited by Prince (edited 05-08-2001).]_</font>


----------



## Arnold (May 10, 2001)

I have not been tracking calories lately! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





------------------
_Just because the majority believes it, does not make it true!_


----------



## Arnold (May 12, 2001)

I am maintaining the same diet, I just got tired of counting and posting. 

I am going to take a few days off from lifting.

------------------
_Just because the majority believes it, does not make it true!_


----------



## Arnold (Sep 15, 2001)

Wow! It's been months since I posted here.

Well, after a long summer of landscaping and a back injury, I am now lifting regulary again and trying to lean up.

That's all for now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
_Just because the majority believes it, does not make it true!_


----------



## DaMayor (May 5, 2010)

So what the heck ever became of this?

You work out, don't ya?


----------



## soxmuscle (May 5, 2010)

2001.  Haha.

How's the training coming these days, Prince?


----------



## Curt James (May 19, 2010)

Haturz! Adequate rest between sets is CRITICAL!!!!


----------



## DaMayor (May 20, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Haturz! Adequate rest between sets is CRITICAL!!!!



True, very true. 

Don't you think he should go the full ten years? I'd hate for him to lose any LBM by pushing too hard.


----------

